# PVC Candles



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

PVC Candles my son and I made at the Colorado Haunters Make N Take


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice work and all grouped together like that, looks great!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely done candles! The different heights and widths really add visual interest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice. I just received my package from ebay over the weekend. I ended up buying 48 flamless flickering candles for $24. This year I won't have to worry about catching the grass on fire from real candles. Haha


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great. I've been making tons of those this year. I used flickering tea lights for some, and the ones that I'm using for the main light sources are made using clear Christmas lights hooked up to FS-5 light starters.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great!!! nice job....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those look great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've done a fantastic job. I need to start on some of those.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yesssssss nice


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome... i need to build a few for my pillar.

great work


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nicely done, they look great!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

They look great. I started with fs-5 circuits, but I would blow fuses with so many.. The tea lights are a nice effect and very portable, no need to worry about cords.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I made about a dozen last year and would like to make another 2 dozen or so this year if I can set aside the time.

clock is ticking


----------

